# Husky "high definition" Cree headlamp



## clg0159 (Sep 19, 2008)

I just came from Home Depot and saw a Husky "High Definition" Cree headlamp(no camera with me sorry). 3AAA format(arghh) with a wide angle secondary optic over a Cree XR-E led claiming 100 lumen output (retail 20$). There were a couple of pictures on the package boasting the superior color rendering of the Led over typical white leds(not sure where typical lies in the spectrum):thinking:I may pick it up later and open it up to see whats inside.So this begs a couple of questions:
1)Has anyone else seen this?
2)Assuming they mean high CRI, does Cree make such an LED. IIRC the highest I remember seeing is 80.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Sep 22, 2008)

I saw it. They were probably referring to that diffuser lens that makes a beam 7 times wider than similar headlights. I think they just mean that the light provides a more even beam. I wouldn't count on a cheap brand like Husky providing a better l.e.d. than a high end company's lights. Here's a tip. Any company that gives carbon zinc batteries with their lights knows that their lights aren't that good (and they usually aren't).


----------



## nein166 (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah I saw this and others at HomeDepot last weekend. 
Its definitely refering to High CRI using a Nuetral white cree XR-E I believe it was 3w. I really liked the finned metal bezel hope thats a part of the heatsink.

There was a 3xAAA 3w Cree flashlight as well with the same bezel design.

I bought the 4w Cree Tactical 2D but found I couldn't get it open to modify or at least stipple the reflector which had bad rings of Cree. Gave it to a co-worker, it was almost as bright as my MRV with an XR-E R2 so its definitely being pushed hard, but I didn't do any runtime tests. 

There was also a headlamp with an elliptical Optic you could turn 90 degrees
Looked good for biking giving you a long ellipse out in front of you, or turn it 90 to spread it out into your peripheral vision when in tighter spaces.


----------



## clg0159 (Sep 22, 2008)

Well, I picked it up out of curiosity so here are my conclusions:
-The bezel provides no heatsinking at all but could probably be tied in somehow. 
-The optic privides a flat wide beam that may be useful to some, but I don't think I could get used to. 
-Upon disassembling I found no heatsink other than the ~25mm round it is mounted to. 
-Judging from my own collection the LED seems to be a P4 *7C* :thumbsup: 

Overall it is a pretty cheap HL, but there is soooo much room inside that one could easily mod it into something worthwhile.

FWIW it is refreshing for me to see the use of a warmer tint. I am frankly quite tired of reading "_Q5 WC_".


----------



## Woods Walker (Oct 2, 2008)

I picked one up today. The tint is warm guessing that is what they call high definition. So with that they did a good job. I don't know if the bezel provides any heat sink but it is Al and somehow someway this must remove some heat but who knows. I will have to test the wide beam in the woods to see how it works. Not certain if this headlamp is 100 lumens but with the beam it is hard to tell. Somehow thinking less. Looks kinda funny on my head. Plaining on using it for a lantern type light. Still it was only 19.97.


----------



## Woods Walker (Oct 2, 2008)

Ok I walked around the woods some with the Husky headlamp. The tint is even warmer than my Rebel EOS 2. Great job, I wish more LED stuff had warmer tints. I now thinking it could be 100 lumens. Tested next to the 50 lumen EOS 2 and tossed in my G2Z with 80 lumen Surefire P60L. So based on this it seemed at least 80 but maybe more do to greater spill and wide beam. The on/off button is easy to push but thinking this is a negative inside the pack. Have no clue what the burn time is but thinking that given the output can't be too long with 3xAAA. Has only a hi setting. Kinda fun to mess around with due to the tint and beam but do to size etc will not pack it for a headlamp as part of my primary gear. Maybe a tent light or could keep it inside the truck with the non-LED G2. Anyways wanting to go on a Campout/fishing trip this weekend with luck and will bring the headlamp along with my EOS Just for fun.


----------



## degarb (Oct 5, 2008)

I might buy this one, that is if anyone can tell me who to buy a narrow reflector and if replacing the wide relector is possible.

I really think all manufacturer should throw in a second reflector (narrow and wide) to make lights useful for all people and tasks. a $3 rheostat or $4 6 position controller should be standard too.


----------



## clg0159 (Oct 6, 2008)

You definately *can *replace the optic. It is only held in place by adhesive tape and easily pried off. While you are in there though you really should consider enlarging the heatsink.


----------



## degarb (Oct 9, 2008)

clg0159 said:


> You definately *can *replace the optic. It is only held in place by adhesive tape.




Who or where if place to buy cree reflectors? Esp. ones for this light?


----------



## notrefined (Nov 11, 2008)

I picked one of these up the other day in my ongoing search for an inexpensive LED field operating headlamp (the "field" in my case being the hospital ward, where a real headlamp is often at least five minutes and a dead patient away). My impression, output is 'almost' what I'm looking for, color rendition is almost adequate but WAY better than any other LED headlamp I've tried, and size is just a shade large for what I'd like to carry with me but manageable nonetheless. This is far and away the closest I've ever come to finding a real solution for less than $100, which is all I can afford on a resident's salary. 
The optic with it's rectangular hotspot is annoying but better than the naked LED, and I'm really hoping someone can suggest an alternative reflector or optic that will provide a tight spot and fit snuggly inside the housing (the lens is held in place by the optic pressing it against the front of the bezel).


----------



## Marduke (Nov 11, 2008)

Can you remove the optic by unscrewing the bezel? If so, can you take some pics? We might be able to point you to another, non-diffusing optic.


----------



## notrefined (Nov 14, 2008)

the optic is easily removed by unscrewing the bezel as it's held in place by what appears to be double-sided tape. I'll try to get measurements and pics soon.


----------



## degarb (Nov 15, 2008)

What would be beam pattern if the diffusing lens were removed? (I assume, since lens window looks like a built in diffuser.)

And does anyone know what the loss of clear 2 inch wide 3M tape might be? The sticky side is likely non reflective, so it looks like a quick one week fix for a window.


----------



## Marduke (Nov 15, 2008)

It depends if the optic has the diffuser built in, or there is a retaining lens over the optic, which has the built in diffuser. The later is a VERY easy fix, the former isn't bad, but it requires a little more work to get an appropriate matching optic.


----------



## notrefined (Nov 16, 2008)

The optic has a built in diffuser, and there is a clear retaining lens over this. Without the optic you have a bare LED in a can, just a wide, even flood.


----------



## Marduke (Nov 16, 2008)

So you can simply but a non-diffusing optic from another store. DX is one place to find them.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 18, 2008)

3XAAA? No thanks.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 22, 2008)

I bought one of these tonight and I _really _like the color rendition. I might do something with the weird optic though. Overall I'd say it's well worth the $20.


----------



## Photon Joe (Dec 9, 2008)

I got one of these lights and my solution to the built in diffusion optic was to sand it down evenly to a much less diffused , smother lens. Still keeping the somewhat parrabolic shape and some diffusion.
Then I polished it back to a good clear smooth finish and was able to get a round hotspot with rectangular spill.
Very bright and usefull outdoors.
If you polish and check the beam before going too long , you can see the shape changing and make it the way you want it.It is perfect to me now as I wanted an actual rectangular area instead of the "line" it cast before, and with a very large round hotspot.
No idea on runtime though yet.
Excellant color outdoors though.


----------



## degarb (Dec 15, 2008)

Photon Joe said:


> I got one of these lights and my solution to the built in diffusion optic was to sand it down evenly to a much less diffused , smother lens. Still keeping the somewhat parrabolic shape and some diffusion.
> Then I polished it back to a good clear smooth finish and was able to get a round hotspot with rectangular spill.
> Very bright and usefull outdoors.
> If you polish and check the beam before going too long , you can see the shape changing and make it the way you want it.It is perfect to me now as I wanted an actual rectangular area instead of the "line" it cast before, and with a very large round hotspot.
> ...



Like to see a beam shot, esp. compared with another light.

Test runtime? I am guessing 3 watt hour 3 AAA (800 milliamp), running 1.1 watts or 320 milliamps. Probably 2.5 hours or very dim after 1 hour after significant voltage drop, then candle bright by 4 hours. At least this is what the 107 lumen Coleman. With wide optic, hard to see significant detail after short period... 

Looks like the dx or dorcy design. Anyone got url for battery mods of this beast. I did a mod on the dx 3watt cree and soeul, where I had to crack off end, solder to contacts, then re-glue end back on.


----------



## Photon Joe (Dec 15, 2008)

I will see if I can borrow a camera
for a beamshot.
I polished a little more and ended up with a square ish beam but good throw as the optic is very clear compared to the corrogated look it had when new.
I hope it goes more than 1 hour,
that would be pretty pitifull.


----------



## degarb (Dec 16, 2008)

Photon Joe said:


> I will see if I can borrow a camera
> for a beamshot.
> I polished a little more and ended up with a square ish beam but good throw as the optic is very clear compared to the corrogated look it had when new.
> I hope it goes more than 1 hour,
> that would be pretty pitifull.



How wide is the hotspot at something like 5 foot. (A theory to avoid digging out the yard stick. My new, untested theory is if you put arm out with palm flat on a wall, the relative beam size to hand will be about roughly the same ballpark for all people of same sex (tall people larger hands longer arms, shorter people have shorter arms and smaller hands). My throwers might be something like 3 fingers wide, while the browning nitro is something like palm wide. )

Also, please elaborate on your polishing method, grit (sand paper type) and buffing compound/applicator.

How good are the straps to this light? Long enough?


----------



## Photon Joe (Dec 17, 2008)

The strap is a little thin.
I used 400 gritwet/dry grey sand paper, and polished with some red diamond dust impregnated polishing compound that came with my dremel.
Cirium oxide worked as the last polishing step, but was not really needed. It is dangerouse to inhale and has to be wet to use, because it contains thorium.
I would not advise using it and won't be doing so myself unless I am polishing glass.
I am still trying to round up a camera for a beam shot.


----------



## jayb79 (Dec 18, 2008)

I adapted a 18500 li-on to this light and i get 3-4 hours of nice bright run time. This is my favorite headlamp and it gets almost daily use now. I think a 18650 could work if the spring is removed from the positive end and the small post is remove from the cap.


----------



## Photon Joe (Dec 19, 2008)

That sounds good,I was thinking of using a AA battery box and wiring it into the light like some other lights are set up , but that sounds easier.


----------



## f22shift (Feb 10, 2009)

does anyone think this has a q2 5a or something to that effect?

i was think i can grab the emitter out of that and swap with one of my q5's and just give away the headlamp to a friend/family

or is this just a warm tint low bin cre..


----------



## kramer5150 (Feb 10, 2009)

f22shift said:


> does anyone think this has a q2 5a or something to that effect?
> 
> i was think i can grab the emitter out of that and swap with one of my q5's and just give away the headlamp to a friend/family
> 
> or is this just a warm tint low bin cre..



jayb's 18650 comment above makes me think its a low BIN XR-E. My understanding is the P4/Q2 BIN XR-Es are more adept at handling direct drive/NiMH applications, provided the host has adequate thermal conduction. FWIW, I am direct driving a husky 3W 3AAA light (low BIN XR-E) off an 18650 and it handles it like a champ.


----------



## clg0159 (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah, I dissected it and compared the emitter to some WW XR-Es I had and it was pretty darn close to a P4 7C in tint and certainly no brighter.


----------



## f22shift (Feb 10, 2009)

http://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=creexlampnwwfullix9.jpg

7c? so warmer than 5a?

i got one today. it was really warm in tint. it looked lke an incandent color to me.

i was debating to myself if i really like the color or not. i really liked the "white" look in my p7 lights but color rendition is an advantage. i didn't try it on outdoor brushes yet.

the beam is wide and narrow. it reminded me of an HID headlamp on a car.
i was thinking this kind of beam pattern would be useful on a bike. wide and focused on the road ahead rather than on other oncoming bikers.
actually the way the headlamp body is shaped, it is easy to center mount this on a bike handlebar with a couple zipties.

i like the way the headlamp rotates a la zebralight rather than a hinge. i feel hinges (at least on cheaper lamps) will be the weak point to break first.


----------



## Woods Walker (Feb 10, 2009)

I could never work out if there is any regulation with this headlamp or heat draw from the LED. Somehow I think not and as for the regulation I use NiMH so that can often act like regulation. Thinking 45 minutes of good light and guess the 100 lumens are nearly right. I don't think there will be any chart etc on this headlamp as the interest is not all that much. Guessing if not for the tint there would not be much reason to check into this. Still it is fun to play with if using NiMH. With Alkaline thinking it would eat them up fast.


----------



## The 8th Man (Feb 12, 2009)

I have had one for a while now and it's great when I go out clearing snow at night, good wide view and the tint is great for outdoors. Much better than most of the other head lights I have for this task.


----------



## sadtimes (Feb 15, 2009)

So I picked one of these up and I must say, despite not owning any other headlamps, I really like this one and have used it on many occasions...

I did take this thing apart and even stuck a different lens on it but the one I had lying round did a worse job than the one that was originally on it.. 

I would like to know if you could put a different LED in it, say like a MC-E? :candle: Any thoughts?


----------



## likeguymontag (Feb 15, 2009)

drmalenko said:


> I would like to know if you could put a different LED in it, say like a MC-E? :candle: Any thoughts?



Anything is possible. Does that thing have any heatsinking? If you ran an MC-E at anything near rated power you'd need serious heatsinking. I think that light is also resistored, and not regulated? You could run all four dies in parallel, maybe with a separate resistor per die to help even out the current sharing. You'd be better off using a current-regulated driver though, especially one designed for a 4s configuration.

I haven't taken apart one of these lights, but it just doesn't seem to me like a very good platform for modding. At the very best, you'd still have a 3xAAA light that looks to be very deep, which would add to bounce and the feeling of weight.


----------



## degarb (Aug 2, 2010)

well, after 2 years, I finally own one. One evening, as of this post. 

I was sceptical of lens--looked too difuse--but am blown away after using it. I would own three, if I realized how good the optic and color would be.

hot area is much brighter than I expected, since it doesn't wast light on spill above and below field of vision. The hot spot mirrors the two eyed human vision perfectly. Cup hands in front of eyes in oval, like holding imaginary binoculars; the resulting field of vision is now the hotspot of this lamp.

The 3AAA is no draw back, since with a few bucks and imagination, you can easily convert to 3 AA (I use elastic a 2AA box, a 1 aa box, amazing goop, glue gun, solder iron and black elastic from walmart.). 

Yet to test current draw or runtime.

I did take it to the paint store during a color match. I wipped it out, shined it on the match and original, and asked, "you think this is a good match". The light really showed up the weakness of the color match, better than daylight or the natural store lighting. This silenced their normal, "well close enough, and sheen is reason for difference that you see."


----------

